# Treibholz-Sammler



## klaus e (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Teich- und Gartenfreunde,
Männer sind ja angeblich Sammler und Jäger, manchmal auch jagende Sammler :smoki
Nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren auf der Jagd nach schönen Steinen aller Größen (am liebsten Große ) für den Garten war, hat sich im Frühjahr eine alte Leidenschaft wieder breit gemacht: Treibholz sammeln. Zwei Stück hab' ich schon und meine Frau schaut mich mit zunehmend skeptischen Blicken an. Das wird wohl auch noch eine Zeit so bleiben. Zumindest so lange, bis ich auf ihre Frage: "Was machste denn mit den Knüppeln?" eine ebenso plausible wie einleuchtende Antwort geben kann. 
Erstmal werden jetzt formschöne und ausgebleichte Exemplare gesammelt. Wenn dann genügend Holz hinter der Hütte liegt, wird sich schon ein Synapsen-Kollaps einstellen. Vielleicht wird's ne Skulptur? Vielleicht ein Deko-Solitär? Vielleicht ... egal, hier mal Fotos von meinem "Pottwal" (schwamm im Luganer See) und dem "Walwirbel" (dümpelte im Traunsee vor sich hin)
Vielleicht fällt euch ja ein Verwendungszweck ein.
Meine Frau meinte, zur Not könnte man sie ja auch im Kamin entsorgen ...:shock
Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Treibholz-Sammler*

Hallo Klaus,
wie DICK ist denn die Baumscheibe????
Könnte mir vorstellen.... ein schlichtes Metallgestellt drunter, so fertige Höhe 40 - 45 cm .... und Du hättest ein wunderschönes Beistell-Tischchen für die Terrasse, den Garten... in der Sitzecke - sofern die Oberfläche einigermaßen eben ist...
Zu "dekorieren" mit ein paar netten drinks oder einer schönen Pflanzschale... je nach Jahreszeit
Eva-Maria


----------



## klaus e (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Treibholz-Sammler*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
danke für den Vorschlag.
Also die Dicke ist ca. 8 cm, größte Breite rund 45 cm. Da passt neben zwei Gläsern dann glatt noch ne leckere Flasche __ Wein drauf
Wenn's so was werden sollte, stell ich mal ein Bild ein
LG
Klaus


----------



## rut49 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Treibholz-Sammler*

Hallo Klaus,
da haben wir die gleiche "Leidenschaft".
Ich nehme immer irgendetwas mit und höre jedesmal von meiner besseren Hälfte: was willste da denn schon wieder mit?
Bei mir liegt alles Gesammelte irgendwo im Garten oder am Teich, kleine Holzstücke durchbohre ich und dann werden sie an einen Stab gehängt. Im Gartenhaus hängt eine Kette aus "Hühnergöttern" (Steine mit einem Loch). Ideen gibt´s immer!
Und das Beste, gleich geht´s in den Urlaub, und da werde ich mich wieder richtig "austoben"
Meine Tochter ist schon infiziert, sie hat sich Treibholz vom Bodensee für ihren Garten mitgebracht!!
Bis dann Regina


----------



## klaus e (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Treibholz-Sammler*

Hallo Regina,
viel Spaß im Urlaub, hoffentlich besseres Wetter  und vor allem erfolgreiche Jagt - Hallali
LG
Klaus


----------



## paper (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Treibholz-Sammler*

Hallo an alle Sammler,

wir haben für unser Biotop eine goße Menge Steine gesammelt under anderm

diesen!

LG Melitta


----------

